# How old is my Stanley Bailey no. 5??



## SawdustBrewery

I picked up a Stanley Bailey no. 5 at an antique store for $20 and cannot determine its age. I used the Jay Sutherland flowchart to get an estimate, but since its for the no. 4, I cannot be sure. According to the flowchart, its from around 1933-1941. Can anyone verify this based on the pictures? I didnt include a pic of the top of the iron, but it has Stanley Made in England on it.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BillWhite

http://hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/index.php
There is a wealth of info here. Check it out.
Bill


----------



## racerglen

Can't help much from the pics but try Patrick's Blood and Gore web site, he has a very detailed view of virtualy EVERY plane that lord Stanley ever made


----------



## Loren

Probably about right. A hunch tells me it could be considerably newer.
I think the Made in England Stanley's have never been thoroughly 
type-studied, just the USA made ones.

In any case, that's a nice plane for what you paid, very nice - with
a good tote, a nice high knob and the grooved sole, which,
I like the feel of in a jack. My flat-soled #5's just don't quite
feel right to me.


----------



## knotscott

Type 19, 1948-1962 was the first year they offered the red paint on the lever cap and the rounded corners on the iron.


----------

